# Homies figure scale?



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I was searching through the archives here and couldn't find much about the Homies line of figures.

Over the years, Homies have issued four mariachi band figures. A violin player, a singer, a guitar player, and a trumpet player. I have long been looking for a mariachi band to place in the southwestern section of the layout and these guys might work:


Southwestern section of the layout:










Homies Mariachi Band: 













Does anyone know the general scale of Homies? And if possible, the scale of the mariachi band members?


The Homies line is pretty racist, so I'm surprised these are even available for sale. But I doubt I'm going to find any other mariachi figures.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe that they are roughly 1:24 or 1:25.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok... 

I picked up quite a few Homies over the course of the summer. 

Homies come in *two* general sizes. 

The first, and by far the most numerous are the 'small' or 'regular' Homies. These guys are actually 'O' scale, not G at all. Unfortunately, your Marachi Band falls into this catagory. 

The second size of Homies is claimed to be 1/24th, and in fact they will work well enough in most 1/24th settings. However, at an average of 2.6 - 2.7 inches tall their height in this scale works out to around 5'3ish. Might be better to think of them as 1/25 -1/26ish. Homies in this set include sixteen principle male figures - four sets of four - plus a few specials, like the 'Homie Health Club' gang. There are no musicians as such among these figures, though one is (break) dancing. 

A related set of figures to look into - though I believe they might also come in two sizes - are the 'Locsters'.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Read the David Gonzales story: http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-homies18dec18,0,28879,full.story?coll=la-home-center 

Have fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

"G" Scale of course!









Very bad joke aside, yes, there are two scale sizes of these guys. 

A year ago while at a resturant in an interesting part of Nashville, a friend and I spotted some of the smaller O scale ones in a gumball machine, with the machine next to it selling some very "icy" looking "grillz" and other assorted "bling".

One stop coin vending for all your gangsta needs!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Drat.

Thanks for the info though, saved me some cash.


Guess it's back to searching for a mariachi band.


Interesting back story about the Homies creator. Thanks for that link.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt; 

You may want to try a shop that sells cake decorating supplies. They sometimes stock or can order figures like that. 

David Meashey


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, the homies are intended to represent cartoon figures or carricatures. More or less in about 1 : 24 scale but with 1 : 20 heads. 





















They are probably not very useful for straight scale modellers. Side by side with scale figures they might look a bit strange. Or ad a bit of humor to a sene. Still I would like to have one of those Mexican bands. Unfortunately they seem not to sell the Homies in Germany anymore. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 06 Jan 2010 01:22 AM 

Well, the homies are intended to represent cartoon figures or carricatures. More or less in about 1 : 24 scale but with 1 : 20 heads. 





















They are probably not very useful for straight scale modellers. Side by side with scale figures they might look a bit strange. Or ad a bit of humor to a scene. Still I would like to have one of those Mexican bands. Unfortunately they seem not to sell the Homies in Germany anymore. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting figures Jurgen, especially the fella working deep in the hamster mines! 

Thanks for posting the article also.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I found some of these guys in person, and they are much too small for large scale. The mariachi band is close to O scale. Super small guys. Too bad. 

Looks like most if not all of the more recent Homies are this super small scale.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like most if not all of the more recent Homies are this super small scale. 

The 1/24-1/25 Homies are still out there. They are frequently offered at low prices on EBAY. 

You might still want to take a look at the 'Loctsters'. They turn up on EBAY fairly often - just make sure they are the 3 inch ones, not the 'lil locsters'.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Not a Marachi Band, but maybe they'll do? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CABANA-JAZZ-BAN...25581bdf6c


----------

